# 1976 212



## 76-212 (May 21, 2014)

This is my first time here. I am debating whether or not I should restore my 1976 212. It was bought new by my wife's grandfather the year she was born, and was given to me when he passed away. The motor needs major work to run and the deck is shot. Other than sentimental value, is this tractor worth fixing? Any advice would help. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

It depends on the attachment to your wife! You could spend time and money chasing around to find everything that it needs, but it wouldn't be original. I know from.......


----------

